
GIMP 2.10.0 Released - dikiaap
https://www.gimp.org/news/2018/04/27/gimp-2-10-0-released/
======
nategri
Hooray! GIMP is probably one of the top 5 pieces of software I think of when
I'm in an evangelistic mood about open source. There's just something so
beautiful about providing such easy access to creative tools.

I'm no power user, but I've found the GIMP to be satisfactory for 90% of my
image editing requirements, and since I've spent most of my adult life as a
rather destitute student, it's been an invaluable resource.

Congrats to the GIMP team!

------
dingdingdang
Download area
([https://www.gimp.org/downloads/](https://www.gimp.org/downloads/)) lists
both OSX and Windows builds as not available and in turn redirects Windows &
OSX users to older builds pages, both of which are currently 404s. Be good to
just go over these things in cursory sense before publicly announcing new
release.

------
lakechfoma
This is update is incredible, it looks like a massive jump into modern
relevancy. Excited to try it this weekend.

One thing I might have to raise in the GIMP community is what's the deal with
sliders on brush-like tools? Very cumbersome to use by default, and I don't
know if there's any way to change their behavior. Anyone have thoughts here?

------
anonlastname
Gimp has served me well. It has a lot of features for programmers who need to
edit the input to programs. It will output images to ppm, allows you to
combine layers with bitwise operations, and it can even export to a .c file
with a const array of image data. It is such a precision tool and I love it.

------
ror6ax
Good to them finally giving UX a serious thought, as well as using multicore
and adding flatpak installation method. At least opensource affocinados stand
some semblance of chance in PS/LR holywar.

------
dddddaviddddd
Where are macOS builds?

~~~
rudedogg
I'd also like to try it out.

The download page says:

> There is no macOS package yet, sorry. Please check back later.

I tried the homebrew method but it installed v2.8 :(

~~~
jason_slack
I just tried `brew` and yes, still 2.8

~~~
teamhappy
AFAIK homebrew-cask doesn't compile anything, it just downloads the dmg and
copies the app for you so that you don't have to mount the dmg and drag the
app bundle to your applications folder yourself.

They'll probably update their repository as soon as the GIMP devs release a
2.10 dmg (at which point you might as well download it yourself).

------
bb88
Nothing against the GIMP here, but I gave up on the Gimp about 10 years ago
now waiting for it to support color depths greater than 8. Gimp was a great
program back in 1998-ish. But the lack of deep color depth support really
hampered it.

~~~
zerocrates
Perhaps 10 years too late for you, but high bit depth is finally here in 2.10.

~~~
bb88
For me and everyone else it seems given the popularity of photoshop.

~~~
soperj
It's a free product, it's amazing that it's got this far.

~~~
bb88
Cinepaint had 16bit depth back in 2000.

~~~
Grue3
So why is it not as popular as Photoshop, or even GIMP?

~~~
bb88
Actually Cinepaint was used for a quite a while in the movies where it served
it's purpose rather well. There was a point in time where studios I believe
were funding the development of it because commercial offerings at the time
were poor.

The list of movies is listed on the Cinepaint wikipedia page, and I'm not sure
that's all of them. It seems like the last movie listed was back in 2003.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CinePaint](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CinePaint)

As to why it's not more popular? I'm guessing because studios switched over to
commercial offering once Adobe and other software houses got their act
together, and provided software with more features and support than Cinepaint.

Photoshop seems to have had high bit depth editing for at least the last
decade, and possibly longer.

------
MR4D
Nice overview of some of the features is here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zigo9gTzL8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zigo9gTzL8)

------
cmurf
It's on flathub for those using flatpak.

------
4ff618
good news!

------
pgtan
Wondering, why there is still no GaaS (GIMP as a Sevice) Scheme/REST/Cloud-
Functional offer.

~~~
trentlott
If you care, do it

